
German court addresses GPLv3 section 8 termination provisions - mkesper
https://opensource.com/law/15/12/gplv3-section-8-termination-provisions
======
mkesper
Link to plaintiff's english summary: [http://www.jbb.de/en/news/open-source-
software-preliminary-i...](http://www.jbb.de/en/news/open-source-software-
preliminary-injunction-based-violation-gpl-30)

